
Man doing TDD in the mirror - skokaina
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/craftsmanship-man-doing-tdd-mirror-sallah-kokaina-pmp-/
======
renholder
(Translated article from medium posted to LinkedIn.)

TL;DR - Don't be an arse when something pops-up that you don't agree with and
strive for adapting the software craftsmanship[0].

[0] -
[https://manifesto.softwarecraftsmanship.org/](https://manifesto.softwarecraftsmanship.org/)

